# [Test] Celexon eAdjust-65120 (elektrisch höhenverstellbares Tischgestell)



## Aeton (13. April 2019)

*[Test] Celexon eAdjust-65120 (elektrisch höhenverstellbares Tischgestell)*

Die sonst eigentlich nur für Leinwände und Projektionszubehör bekannte Firma Celexon baut Ihr Portfolio auch im Bereich Office- und Präsentationszubehör aus und bietet in ihrem Sortiment nun auch ein elektrisch höhenverstellbares Tischgestell mit dem Namen eAdjust-65120 an.
Dieses soll proaktiv und präventiv gegen mögliche Rückenbeschwerden wirken.
Ob es diese Versprechen halten kann und ob dieses Gestell seinen Preis wert ist, will ich in diesem Test klären.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Celexon für die Bereitstellung des Produkts bedanken.


*Testkonfiguration*

Bei der von mir getesteten Konfiguration handelt es sich um das eAdjust-65120 Gestell in grau. Der Preis dieses Gestell beläuft sich auf knapp 360 €, wobei eine Tischplatte noch extern erworben werden muss.
Dadurch lässt sich aber, gepaart mit diversen Verstellmöglichkeiten, ein an die persönlichen Ansprüche anpassbares Steh-Sitz-Setup zusammenstellen.


*Features und technische Details*

Das elektrisch stufenlos höhenverstellbare Tischgestell bietet eine maximale Seitenstabilität durch massiven Stahl. Es kommt mit einer variablen Größe von 100 bis 170 cm in der Breite und ist damit für diverse Tischplattengrößen geeignet. Dem Namen abzulesen lässt es sich in der Höhe von 65 bis 120 cm stufenlos verstellen. Weitere Stabilität wird durch eine Quertraverse geboten, die optional auf Kosten der Beinfreiheit verbaut werden kann.

Angetrieben wird das Ganze durch zwei laufruhige, leistungsstarke und langlebige Motoren, zu denen weiter aber keine Angaben gemacht werden.
Diese Motoren halten eine Hublast von bis zu 80 kg aus, die statische Last liegt bei 200 kg

In dem frei positionierbaren Bedienteil lassen sich drei Positionen einspeichern, welche sich bei Bedarf jederzeit per Knopfdruck abrufen lassen. Eine integrierte Displaysperre verhindert ein ungewolltes Bewegen des Tisches und sorgt für zusätzliche Sicherheit.

Die Timer-Funktion erinnert bei Bedarf daran, nach Erreichen einer einstellbaren Zeit (0,5 Std. / 1 Std. / 1,5 Std. / 2 Std.), die Haltung zu ändern. Durch diesen stetigen Positionswechsel werden die Bandscheiben und Wirbelsäule im Wechsel Be- und Entlastet, was ebenfalls Rückenbeschwerden vorbeugen soll.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Das Gestell kommt in einem relativ großen und unmenschlich schweren Paket von nahezu 40 kg, in welchem alle Bauteile extrem sicher, aber dennoch platzsparend und mit Schaumstoff gepolstert verpackt sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang befinden sich die beiden Standfüße, Hubsäulen für links und rechts, ein Teleskoprahmen, eine Querstange, eine Steuereinheit, eine Kabelaufbewahrungsplatte, zwei Winkel für die Tischplatte, eine Montageplatte, zwei Winkel, ein Netzkabel und ein Bedienfeld.
Neben diversen Schrauben, zwei Bedienungsanleitungen und einem Innensechskantschlüssel liegen auch noch drei Kabelklemmen und acht Gummiauflagen bei.
Nicht im Lieferumfang vermerkt, aber trotzdem mitgeliefert wurden außerdem sechs verklebbare Moosgummiplatten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aufbau*

Das Gestell lässt sich von einer Person in ca. 45 Minuten aufbauen.

Die Anleitung ist durch die Bebilderung sehr schlüssig und verhindert so weitere Komplikationen. Alle Gewinde liefen flüssig, die Kabelanschlüsse waren nicht ölig und durch die untergelegten Gummiaufllagen lässt sich die Tischplatte auch gut verschrauben, ohne überall direkt auf dem Gestell aufzuliegen, was potenzielle Störgeräusche verhindert.
Generell ist hier auch sehr praktisch gelöst, dass die Steuereinheit nicht direkt mit der Tischplatte verschraubt werden muss, sondern per Führungsschiene ins Gestell gesteckt werden kann. Dadurch muss die Tischplatte nicht zwingend mit dem Gestell verschraubt werden, sondern kann auch einfach aufgelegt werden und rutscht durch die Gummiauflagen auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch Kabelführungsschienen oberhalb der Steuereinheit und durch die Kabelaufbewahrungsplatte lässt sich auch ohne weiteres Zubehör ein nahezu perfektes Kabelmanagement realisieren. Für das Kabelmanagement werden auch genügend Kabelklemmen mitgeliefert, um die Kabel unter der Tischplatte zu fixieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Aufstellen des Tisches sollte man dann allerdings zu zweit sein, da der Tisch mit mehr als 40 kg alleine kaum mehr zu heben ist.


*Erster Eindruck und Design*

Das Design des Gestells ist simpel gehalten. Es wurde grau und seidenmatt gehalten, gewisse schwarze Akzente wie der Schriftzug an den Seiten der Motoren, die Plastikabdeckungen der Querstange oder die Steuereinheit bieten einen Kontrast dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die rechteckigen Standbeine platzieren sich mittig auf den Standfüßen, welche sich zum Rand hin nach unten abrunden und so die zum Bodenausgleich verbauten Gummifüße verstecken. Durch die glatte und dunkle Oberfläche sollte sich Staub auch nicht so schnell ablagern bzw. sichtbar sein.
Die Verarbeitung der Teile ist extrem gut und durch das hohe Gewicht wirken sie sehr wertig, die Beschichtung weist nirgendwo Fehler auf. Leider fiel mir ein lockeres Teil im Bedienelement auf, welches aber die Bedienung nicht einschränkte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch sein hohes Gewicht steht das Gestell bombenfest und dank der Querstange ist diese Stabilität auch in maximaler Höhe gewährt. Die Motoren arbeiten ruhig und leise und stoppen auch nicht ruckartig ab.
Jedoch stellt sich schon von Anfang an die Fragen, weshalb die Querstange für ein bisschen mehr Beinfreiheit nicht auf der vom Benutzer abgewandten Seite montiert wird. Generell ist dies schon möglich, jedoch zeigt sich dann die offene und unschöne Seite des Stabilisators nach vorne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch die Touchfunktion des Bedienelements wirkt dieses ausgeschalten sehr schlicht, auch wenn es durch seine Größe ein wenig klobig aussieht. Ebenfalls gibt es keinen schwammigen Druckpunkt und die Tasten reagieren schnell und präzise. Nachteil dieser Steuerung sind allerdings Fingerabdrücke, die sich relativ schnell über die Plastikscheibe legen.


*Praxistest*

Bei minimaler Höhe wackelt das Gestell absolut kein Stück, auch nicht in normaler Sitzhöhe oder auch in Stehhöhe. Maximal ausgefahren gibt es höchstens eine Bewegung um ein paar Millimeter, welche im normalen Gebrauch aber auch nicht bemerkbar ist. Angst, dass der Tisch umfällt, muss man also aufgrund des Gewichts und der Querstreben keinesfalls haben.
Nachteil durch die Querstrebe ist allerdings die eingeschränkte Beinfreiheit.
Normal sitzend merkt man die Stange nicht, will man allerdings seine Beine einmal ausstrecken oder sonst irgendwie bewegen, kommt man schnell an Grenzen und die Strebe nervt. 
Allerdings muss man hier einfach für sich selbst wissen, was einem wichtiger ist: eine extrem gute Stabilität in der Höhe oder mehr Beinfreiheit.

Mit der maximalen Belastbarkeit von 80 kg trägt das Gestell natürlich auch schwerere Tischplatten und selbst mit viel Gewicht arbeitet der Motor ohne Einschränkungen. Durch die dicken und massiven Bauteile aus Stahl sollte sich das Gestell auch nicht verbiegen.

Wesentliches Element eines elektrisch höhenverstellbaren Gestells ist jedoch der Motor, welcher in diesem Fall knapp 21 Sekunden benötigt, um von 62 cm auf 128 cm auszufahren, was eine Hubgeschwindigkeit von 3,2 cm/Sek ergibt.
Selbst mit viel Gewicht bleibt die Geschwindigkeit gleich, das Gestell benötigt zum Hochfahren jedoch einen Augenblick länger. Diese Geschwindigkeit ist nicht übermäßig schnell, jedoch muss man die Tasten auch nicht kontinuierlich drücken, sondern kann den Tisch alleine hochfahren lassen.
Der Motor an sich arbeitet leise, jedoch hört man leicht die Drehung und beim Herunterfahren schleift er ein wenig.

Eine beliebte Methode um herauszufinden, wie ruhig der Motor arbeitet, ist bei solchen elektrisch höhenverstellbaren Tischen der Wasserglas-Test.
Hierbei wird ein gut befülltes Wasserglas auf den Tisch gestellt und beim Anfahren und Abbremsen geprüft, wie sehr sich die Flüssigkeit im Glas bewegt. Im Falle des eAdjust65120 wackelt das Wasser beim Anfahren nach oben kein Stück, jedoch gibt es beim Umschalten und Einrasten des Motors eine leichte Erschütterung, ebenso beim Abstoppen nach unten, da das Gestell ein wenig abrupt stoppt. 
Ebenfalls fällt auf, dass das Gestell beim Anfahren leicht horizontal wackelt. Da sich dies aber nur im Millimeterbereich bewegt, fällt dies im alltäglichen Gebrauch weiter nicht negativ auf. 
Generell lässt sich sagen, dass der Motor doch sehr ruhig arbeitet, auch wenn man beim Richtungswechsel des Motors ein Umschaltgeräusch wahrnehmen kann.

Davon abgesehen laufen die einzelnen Glieder der Tischbeine sehr flüssig und sind ausreichend geölt, verschmieren diese aber nicht intensiv.


Oft an Bedeutung solch eines Tisches unterschätzt wird das Steuermodul, welches für eine angenehme Benutzung fehlerfrei arbeiten muss. Hier lässt sich gleich sagen, dass ich in meiner gesamten Testzeit keinen einzigen Aussetzer der Elektronik hatte.
Das Modul gliedert sich in sieben berührungsempfindliche Touch-Tasten und ein LCD-Display.
Neben letzterem gibt es drei Tasten zum Speichern bestimmter Höhen, daneben zwei zur manuellen Höhenverstellung. Mit der M-Taste lässt sich auf den Speicher und die Bildschirmsperre zugreifen und als letzte Taste findet man ganz links noch den Timer.

Durch die nicht sichtbaren Tasten wirkt die Steuereinheit schön schlicht und auch das Display ist ausreichend hell. Die restlichen Tasten haben allerdings keine sonderlich starke Hintergrundbeleuchtung spendiert bekommen, was den optisch hochwertigen Eindruck leider mindert und zu einer schlechteren Lesbarkeit bei Gegenlicht führt.
Nach 90 Sekunden wird der Bildschirmschoner aktiviert, es erscheinen drei Striche auf dem Display und weitere achteinhalb Minuten später versetzt sich das System in den Energiesparmodus.

Dieser Bildschirmschoner ist ein nettes Feature, für mich aber auch mit das nervigste.
Bei jeder Höhenanpassung muss man drei Sekunden auf die M-Taste drücken, um überhaupt etwas tun zu können. Anfangs dachte ich sogar, die Elektronik wäre kaputt, da dieses System nicht wirklich intuitiv ist.

Noch schlimmer ist aber, dass sich diese Funktion nicht ausschalten lässt. Und das ist auch ein weiteres Manko an diesem Gestell: nichts lässt sich genau einstellen.
Weder die Zeiten der Erinnerung, noch der Bildschirmschoner, nicht einmal die wirkliche Höhe, die man mit einer individuellen Tischplatte erreicht, lassen sich einstellen. 
Möglicherweise sind diese Einstellmöglichkeiten auch schon im System vorhanden, in der Anleitung werden sie jedoch nicht erwähnt.
Ebenfalls komisch ist, dass das Gestell nach meinen Messungen von 62 auf 128 cm verstellbar ist, was sich nicht wirklich mit den Angaben deckt.


Ein Feature des Gestells ist die zeitgesteuerte Erinnerung, bei welcher man per akustischem Signal an eine Änderung der Position erinnert wird.
Die Idee dahinter ist an sich ganz gut, die Umsetzung jedoch nicht perfekt gelungen.
Der Timer lässt sich nur in 0.5 h Schritten einstellen und läuft maximal 2 Stunden. Außerdem ist das Anzeigelicht für den aktivierten Timer relativ minderwertig, da es auf der Platine sitzt und durch das gesamte Gehäuse strahlen muss.
Ebenfalls unverständlich ist meiner Meinung nach, dass nach Ablauf der Zeit der Timer deaktiviert wird. Für einen zyklischen Wechsel zwischen Sitzen und Stehen muss der Timer also jedes Mal erneut aktiviert werden, was nervt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotz alledem muss man dem Bedienelement lassen, dass es durch die berührungsempfindlichen Tasten schnell und sensibel reagiert; Höhen lassen sich auch fast auf den Millimeter genau anfahren, was in den unteren Bereichen auf dem Display angezeigt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Einspeichern funktioniert kinderleicht und schnell:
Gewünschte Höhe anfahren, “M” drücken, eine Zahl auswählen - fertig.
Ebenfalls entspannt: der Tisch fährt auf die eingespeicherte Höhe, ohne dass man die Taste gedrückt halten muss. 
Sollte es dennoch zu einer unvorhergesehenen Kollision kommen, kann die Fahrt durch Druck einer beliebigen Taste unterbrochen werden. Denn dies ist auch nötig, was mich zu meinem nächsten Kritikpunkt bringt.

Das Gestell besitzt weder einen Kollisionsschutz, noch einen Fenster- oder Containerstopp, um Gegenstände zu schützen. Klar kann man sich die Höhen merken, jedoch ist es entspannter, wenn die Höhe vom Gestell per se gar nicht erst angefahren werden kann. 


Ansonsten fiel mir nach längerer und vor allem intensiverer Benutzung noch auf, dass die Steuereinheit bei häufiger Ändernung der Höhe in kurzer Zeit schnell überhitzt, was aber bei normaler Benutzung nicht vorkommen sollte.
Ebenfalls bestätigte sich, dass drei speicherbare Höhen völlig ausreichen: eine zum Sitzen, eine zum Stehen und eine dritte bleibt als Reserve.

Leider löste sich bei mir nach kurzer Zeit der Kleber der Abdeckung der Steuereinheit, womit das Plastikstück ein wenig herausstand. Ob das nun an minderwertigem Kleber oder einer zu starken Verschraubung der Teile lag, bleibt offen. Außerdem zieht das Bedienelement eher Fingerabdrücke und Schlieren an als es normale Tasten tun würden.

Zuletzt aber noch positiv zu erwähnen bleibt das Kabelmanagement durch die mitgelieferte Kabelwanne. In diese lässt sich beispielsweise noch eine kleine Mehrfachsteckdose verstauen, mit der das Gestell selbst und auch noch weitere Geräte wie Schreibtischlampen, Ladegeräte o.ä. betrieben werden können, ohne deren Kabel vom Gestell wegführen zu müssen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zukunftsfähig und erweiterbar ist das Gestell in Anbetracht seiner Verstellmöglichkeiten allemal, Tischplatten von ein bis vielleicht sogar zwei Meter Länge sollten kein Problem darstellen, sofern das Gewicht nicht zu hoch ist.

Mit aus diesen Gründen und den hochwertigen Materialien sollte das eAdjust65120 trotz des Preises eine Investition in die Zukunft und auch in die eigene Gesundheit sein.


*Versionen*

Das eAdjust-65120 gibt es wahlweise in den Farben Grau, Weiß und Schwarz.
Außerdem lässt sich auf der Herstellerwebsite auch noch eine passende, mit Melaminharz beschichtete Spankerntischplatte oder HPL Tischplatte erwerben.


*Fazit*

Zu einem aktuellen Preis von knapp 360 € bietet Celexon mit dem eAdjust65120 ein rundum gutes Tischgestell an. Es kommt mit den grundlegenden Features, die ein solches Gestell haben sollte: in diesem Fall extrem massive und gut verarbeitete Bauteile, ein leiser und sanfter Motor, ein schlichtes und gutes Bedienelement, eine wirklich extrem hohe Stabilität durch die Querstrebe und ein perfektes Kabelmanagement.

Doch natürlich darf man die negativen Punkte auch nicht vergessen. Auf Kosten der Stabilität hat man eine eingeschränkte Beinfreiheit, am Bedienelement lässt sich nicht alles perfekt einstellen und ein Kollisionsschutz bzw. einstellbare Stopps fehlen auch.

Einen wirklich relevanten negativen Punkt konnte ich für mich jedoch nicht finden.
Wer aber unbedingt einen Kollisionsschutz haben möchte und Einstellungen gerne perfekt auf sich anpassen möchte, wird mit dem eAdjust65120 wahrscheinlich eher nicht glücklich.
Kann man jedoch darüber hinwegsehen und will ein massives und hochwertiges Gestell, das einfach funktioniert, für den ist dieses hier sicherlich eine Überlegung wert.


*Links*

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Celexon
celexon | Smart Ideas for the bigger picture

Und hier zu dem eAdjust-65120 Gestell 
celexon | eAdjust-65120


----------

